# "Last Man Standing" starring Catherine Bell - might be worth watching



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Catherine Bell (JAG, Army Wives) stars in the action thriller “Last Man Standing,” as Abby Collins, a happy suburban wife and mother who has been concealing her dark past as a military-trained special-ops agent. But when her husband is mysteriously kidnapped, Abby’s past returns to haunt her, and she must risk everything to protect her daughter and save the man she loves. Mekhi Phifer (ER, Lie to Me, Torchwood) and Anthony Michael Hall (Dead Zone) co-star.

I don't ordinarily recommend movies on Lifetime but given the cast and the plot, this one just might be worth watching on Monday, June 6 (repeated Saturday June 11).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I do like it when people take the time to give info and insight into programming we might otherwise miss.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Catherine Bell (JAG, Army Wives) stars in the action thriller "Last Man Standing," as Abby Collins, a happy suburban wife and mother who has been concealing her dark past as a military-trained special-ops agent. But when her husband is mysteriously kidnapped, Abby's past returns to haunt her, and she must risk everything to protect her daughter and save the man she loves. Mekhi Phifer (ER, Lie to Me, Torchwood) and Anthony Michael Hall (Dead Zone) co-star.
> 
> I don't ordinarily recommend movies on Lifetime but given the cast and the plot, this one just might be worth watching on Monday, June 6 (repeated Saturday June 11).


And she is pretty easy on the eyes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

You had me at Catherine Bell. Will record.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> You had me at Catherine Bell. Will record.


 same here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I never would have known about it but for you. Thanks, Phrelin. :up:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> You had me at Catherine Bell. Will record.


Any show starring Catherine Bell is worth a look


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Catherine Bell is worth a look


Fixed it for you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Catherine Bell (JAG, Army Wives) stars in the action thriller "Last Man Standing," as Abby Collins, a happy suburban wife and mother who has been concealing her dark past as a military-trained special-ops agent. But when her husband is mysteriously kidnapped, Abby's past returns to haunt her, and she must risk everything to protect her daughter and save the man she loves. Mekhi Phifer (ER, Lie to Me, Torchwood) and Anthony Michael Hall (Dead Zone) co-star.
> 
> I don't ordinarily recommend movies on Lifetime but given the cast and the plot, this one just might be worth watching on Monday, June 6 (repeated Saturday June 11).


A little OT, but when was Mekhi Phifer in _Torchwood_? Or is he going to be in the new Starz version?

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> A little OT, but when was Mekhi Phifer in _Torchwood_? Or is he going to be in the new Starz version?
> 
> - Merg


Yep, he is going to be in the new one on Starz premiering Friday, July 8, playing the character Rex Matheson. I got ahead of myself.:sure:


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> A little OT, but when was Mekhi Phifer in _Torchwood_? Or is he going to be in the new Starz version?





phrelin said:


> Yep, he is going to be in the new one on Starz premiering Friday, July 8, playing the character Rex Matheson. I got ahead of myself.:sure:


Glad to see him getting work. I think he is a really good actor, and I've always enjoyed his performances.

It's really a shame, but there just aren't that many good parts offered to talented black actors. It's got to be really discouraging to be an accomplished actor and only find parts playing pimps, drug dealers, and cops that get killed in the first few minutes.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thank You!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks a lot phrelin.

I set up this movie to record and when my wife noticed it in the list tonight, she just had to post on facebook that I was taping a lifetime original movie.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry about that spartanstew.:sure:

We watched it. It was ok for summer fare, but it definitely was a Lifetime Original Movie. I did say "this one just _*might*_ be worth watching."

What can I say? :shrug:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It all looked too familiar...like a canned storyline, but with Bell as the eye candy, I gave it 3/5 asterisks ** * * * **


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Thanks a lot phrelin.
> 
> I set up this movie to record and when my wife noticed it in the list tonight, she just had to post on facebook that I was taping a lifetime original movie.


You could post on Facebook that your wife still refers to recording as "taping".


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Sorry about that spartanstew.:sure:


No worries, I'll just try and watch it when she's not around in case I enjoy it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kent Taylor said:


> You could post on Facebook that your wife still refers to recording as "taping".


:lol: Except so do I frequently....:nono2:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> It all looked too familiar...like a canned storyline, but with Bell as the eye candy, I gave it 3/5 asterisks ** * * * **


I gave Bell all five asterisks.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I may catch the encore of this -- always liked Bell.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

For those of us not knowing how to find Lifetime:

*Last Man Standing*
Sat, Jun 11, 2:00 PM / LIF-E *252 *

I've just set up to "tape" it. Er, "TiVo" it. I mean, RECORD......


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Thanks. I don't think I've ever watched Lifetime (on purpose, at least ).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> For those of us not knowing how to find Lifetime:
> 
> *Last Man Standing*
> Sat, Jun 11, 2:00 PM / LIF-E *252 *
> ...


This is not a provider-specific thread. Lifetime HD is channel *459* here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> This is not a provider-specific thread. Lifetime HD is channel *459* here.


Quite right. My bad.

Coach: "Are you just ignorant, or merely apathetic?"
Player: "Coach, I don't know, and I don't care."


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

We just watched it today and enjoyed it, glad it was in HD.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

IndyMichael said:


> We just watched it today and enjoyed it, glad it was in HD.


Same here.....

....Spoiler below.....

.

.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Thought it rather rare for an assassin type to level one shotgun blast, hitting only the exposed bullet proof vest, then go check on the 'victim', (no blood) and walk away without even a glance backwards. I guess also the final bad guy was also blasted only in the vest....

Comments?


----------

